# Pigeons KILLED their babies :(



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys I got this pair of black greysh west of england pigeons and they layed eggs weeks before and 3 days before thy had their babies and today babies are dead.

i went to check last nite.. feed them and this moring i went to have a look.. babies were dead. and their parents were just sitting out side nest.. ??

babies were covered nest matrial ? 

im wondring how can they kill their babies and why would they do that?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well were the babies bloodied? Do mice or rats get into your loft?
There is the possibility the babies died from other causes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. They could be carrying Salmonella or something.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

*No .. No Blooddied.. They Were Just Dea.. Nt Even One Spot Of Blood*

................................


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Charis said:


> Well were the babies bloodied? Do mice or rats get into your loft?
> There is the possibility the babies died from other causes.


NO RATS OR MOUSE... AND THERE WERE NO BLOOD ON THEM ..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

How old were the babies? Maybe for some reason the hen did not sit on the babies during the night and they got cold and died.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

grifter said:


> How old were the babies? Maybe for some reason the hen did not sit on the babies during the night and they got cold and died.


I THINK THTS WHAT HAPPEN.. I CLEANED THE LOFT A DAY BEFORE AND WAS CAHNGING THE NESTS AS WELL...

THEY WERE ONLY 3 DAYS OLD


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you disturb the nest where the babies were while you were cleaning?


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

atlabdi said:


> Did you disturb the nest where the babies were while you were cleaning?


YES I DID


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

ya sometimes its best to just let them be for the first week or so, i ve done the same thing and breeding time the thing to do is not to even look at the little pink goo balls with eyes. i know its hard not to. some of my older birds dont mind me others wont go back to the nest for a long time, and young parents do make mistakes with babies. i like to get old boys to young hens or old hens to young boys i think this helps some.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Roger Siemens said:


> ya sometimes its best to just let them be for the first week or so, i ve done the same thing and breeding time the thing to do is not to even look at the little pink goo balls with eyes. i know its hard not to. some of my older birds dont mind me others wont go back to the nest for a long time, and young parents do make mistakes with babies. i like to get old boys to young hens or old hens to young boys i think this helps some.


OK THANKS .. LOOKS LIKE MY FAULT


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

dont get to worried best to learn from it, i also get padding in the nests if you look at my pictures you ll see blue pot holders in my nests, they re felt kinda thing its still cold here at night, these cost 50 cents at the dollar store, it keeps the babies warmer and you can wash them. i use clay planter bottoms from wal mart get the none glazed ones they hold heat as well.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

oh your in new zealand, you might not have a walmart but i m sure you ve got a big box store of some kind.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Its Not Even Cold Here At The Momnt.. Bt I Gues Parents Did Not Like I Moved Their Nest


----------

